# Hydraulic tampers



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have a guy in the area that picked up three Stanley hydraulic tampers, doesn't know if any work, wants $200 for all three. Anybody ever use one? Even if It takes three to make one is it worth it?

I have over a dozen posts to replace in the fence and a new power pole to get in the ground one of these days, the tamping is about the worse part of it since we have a hydraulic post hole digger available for the Bobcat.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Cant get much of anything for $200 now a days. Of course if you cant make one good one, and you cant buy parts, $200 might be too much....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

According to Stanley's website they are still making the same model as he has for sale. So would be out cost of parts, just not sure how well they'd work on our heavy clay as it seems to take years to finally settle.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Perhaps one of those concrete busters but without the chisel end would be better? I like spending other peoples money...oh crap that don't make me a Lib...?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nitram said:


> Perhaps one of those concrete busters but without the chisel end would be better? I like spending other peoples money...oh crap that don't make me a Lib...?


Nope. You would have to force buying and probably overpay as well. No harm in helping someone spend their money as long as you aren't swindling.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I've seen a hydraulic tamper work, and it looked to me like a step up from tamping by hand. Doesn't take a lot of hydraulics to run either.


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

I know it's a little late but Stanley hyd tamper work great they work on 8 gal of flow @2000psi they can be pricey to fix they did make them in both open and closed system hyd I worked on Stanley tools for along time I did rebuild a lot of them.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've never used a hydraulic tamper but it has to be better than tamping by hand. I agree that tamping by hand is the worst.


----------

